# Overhead light for knitting machines



## arnsue (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any ideas to make an overhead light for a knitting machine? Thank you


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I use the table top bendable ott light


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I purchased a track light from home depot...has three led bulbs and plugs in, rather than wiring in. Hubby put it up in a few minutes directly above my machine, with a cord controller from the fixture to the corner, then down the wall right in the corner. LOVE IT! (I used to have the table-top OTT light. It was great lighting but not in a large enough area for me.)


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-152149-1.html This was a similar discussion on it.


----------



## arnsue (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you All for your input. Home depot here I come.


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

Want to share my idea for a light that I made. I wanted the light closer to my work area. Used a rain gutter to mount 2 under cabinet lights in it and the rest is put together with PVC 1 1/2" tubing. Nothing is glued together.


----------



## arnsue (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks awesome! Thanks for showing me. Sue&#128512;


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Wow! that looks awesome! 
1 1/2 " pipe should not fall down on you. lol
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow!! Necessity truly is the mother of invention. That set up is great!


----------



## vtheok (Nov 11, 2014)

As soon as I figure out how to attach a file I will post a Knit-it-Now photo essay which shows you how to make something similar to Melanne's knitting light


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, I saw the Knit-it-Now site about the light. It looked like mine that I have had for years. Yes we do not glue the pipes together.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

I love this idea .. had you posted a 'how to" a while back ? .. i remember seeing similar with instructions on how to assemble and make this light .. it is perfect for knitting machines.

G


----------



## vtheok (Nov 11, 2014)

It's a great solution and since I don't much care for neon light tubes, I love the idea of the gutter and shelf lights. Thank you.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have an "octopus light" that reaches over both my chair and knitting machine. The arms are adjustable.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Wonderful idea! Not glued together is a great tip to make it portable.


----------



## vtheok (Nov 11, 2014)

How did you mount the lights in the gutter?


----------



## vtheok (Nov 11, 2014)

How did you mount the lights in the gutter?


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks to all who liked my light. I do have to reach over it and under it when threading the tension arms but got use to it quickly. The bottom footing should also be split and joined with a tee having a short leg in the back and longer one in front. Something I was always going to do to improve the balance. It's on my list!


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

I mounted two 24" lights onto a 1"x3" board then screwed through the gutter into the board to hold in place. Using the under cabinet lights I could link them together and them run the wire through the pvc pipe coming out through a hole drilled at a lower level to go to a outlet. One light I built I put a inline switch on the cord and one I just use the switch that are is on the lights.


----------



## vtheok (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you very much, clever lady.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Lots of great ideas here, easy and inexpensive as well. Loved the pictures!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

What is an ott light and where may they be purchased?


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Brilliant idea Melanne, pun intended. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Melanne said:


> Want to share my idea for a light that I made. I wanted the light closer to my work area. Used a rain gutter to mount 2 under cabinet lights in it and the rest is put together with PVC 1 1/2" tubing. Nothing is glued together.


 Wow !! I love this  But does the light bother your eyes shining down ?? I have a table lamp that I don't use anymore, cause the light shines right in my face and then if I bend it down more then it don't help me at all., it does get hot too, which isn't good.. We have some brown gutter outside, and I can probably find some pvc, Now I'm glad my hubby don't throw anything away... lol.


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

Lilfawn83,
I used vinyl gutters and the (2) single lights 24" long inside set high enough up inside the gutter that it shields the light from my eyes yet gives good light onto the bed of the KM. Added feature I hung 3M hooks on the back side that gives me a place to hang my knitting instructions that I am using.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Melanne said:


> Lilfawn83,
> I used vinyl gutters and the (2) single lights 24" long inside set high enough up inside the gutter that it shields the light from my eyes yet gives good light onto the bed of the KM. Added feature I hung 3M hooks on the back side that gives me a place to hang my knitting instructions that I am using.


 Wow, Thanks so much Melanne..
I have almost everything I need.. Just need the pvc..
Hubby said he was going to use it.. :-( ..
But at least it won't cost that much.. Thanks again..


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

I am back to apologize. The pvc tubing is 1" for the large parts and 3/4" for the braces. Went to Lowe's today to get some T fittings to change the bottom legs and realized my mistake. I slept since I made these lights a couple of years ago and trusted my memory, which failed me again.


----------



## vtheok (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is the link I was searching for:

http://blog.knititnow.com/post.cfm/let-there-be-light

I prefer Melanne's design but either one will provide the light you are after.


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

There is one that's sold in Germany it's long and on a stand it's the perfect light does anyone know the web
address?


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

randiejg said:


> Lots of great ideas here, easy and inexpensive as well. Loved the pictures!


Agree!! Thanks so much for sharing..pictures - inspiring!!


----------

